

Programs and Probability - jonathansizz
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/2015/5/programs-and-probability/99999?

======
ivan_ah
This got me thinking about the future of ML. Right now ML solutions are like
large blocks (centerpiece), which we feed with data and extract "value" from.

Perhaps rather than making ever more powerful ML "monoliths," maybe the future
is with "ML modules" that can be glued together meaningfully (i.e. beyond data
proc. pipelines). It would make sense that probabilistic programming languages
will be useful for gluing such modules together.

Link to church in js book from the article:
[http://dippl.org/chapters/02-webppl.html#and-
inference](http://dippl.org/chapters/02-webppl.html#and-inference)

------
nyc_cyn
Practical applications of Probability Programming Languages?

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Probabilistic Models of _Cognition_ was mentioned in the article.

